# They're here!!!



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

So....my insticts about Princess being prego were right!!!! The first of 4 kittens was born at 12:01AM on Mothers Day!!!  Great timing LOL...

I hope you can see all of them in this pic!!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! How awesome! Happy mother's day!!! Are they all okay? How are things gong now?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like you have a calico, two blacks and a gray? So adorable...Happy Mother's Day!
...you know you can't return or give away Mother's Day gifts, right? :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Perfect timing! Congratulations!

:smiles :2kitties :bday arty :wiggle :jump :yellbounce


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

*Congrats!!! * they are so precious. I remember seeing my kitten at that age *tear*.


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yup....there are 2 black, 1 gray and 1 calico. :lol: Everything seems fine with them. The very first kitten was the black one with white feet (I don't know if you can tell the white in the pic) came out "breech" with his tail first. Everyone else did fine.

The first 3 came in an hour and then the gray one came an hour later than the others. The gray one was having a hard time finding the nipple. I put it on the nipple, but it still wouldn't latch on. Finally, I left and prayed that it would latch on and he did!!!! So they are all good! :angel 

They are eating good and Princess seems to be taking good care of them.

I know that we are not supposed to touch them yet, but we have (we are bad!), but she has been ok with it!!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Princess' babies look very content with their mum  How sweet!

Just a reminder that Princess can get pregnant again shortly after giving birth. This would be a good time to contact the vet about setting up a spay appointment :wink: It will be healthier for Princess in the long run.


----------

